# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Нашивка

## fulcrum

Что обозначают эти две нашивки?

----------


## airwolf

Разрешите тоже спросить про нашивки.....

----------


## Makar

1  - артиллерийская БЧ
2  - не знаю
3  - специалист всех видов снабжения и обеспечения
4  - электромеханическая БЧ

----------


## infekt

2  - не знаю
подразделения милиции по охране порядка на транспорте

----------

